# Farewell to an amazing soul



## Jwill1978 (Oct 2, 2013)

We will forever miss you Deuce.


----------



## Jwill1978 (Oct 2, 2013)

I have to say, I have never met anything more proud to be a dog. He embodied everything it meant to be one also.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss. They are never with us for long enough.
Sheilah


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## scotty22 (May 29, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my 9 year old Dutch boy back in March, so I know how much it hurts. Man knows no purer form of unconditional love than that of a dog; all we can do is remember the good times and take comfort in knowing that you gave him love and a good life while he was with you.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Deuce Rest in Peace.....


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
What a handsome boy.

:rip: Deuce

Kat


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your handsome boy, run free at the bridge precious Deuce, run free. :rip:


----------



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. It never gets any easier.


----------

